# SOM's Enneagram/MBTI Correlation Chart



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Red = Very Common 
Green = Common
Blue = Uncommon
Purple = Rare
White = Very Rare

Edit: 8w7 and 8w9 should both be red for ENTJ


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

What does each color represent?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mpobrien said:


> What does each color represent?


whoops! added


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Why is type 8 more rare with ENTJs then it is with ENFPs?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Why is type 8 more rare with ENTJs then it is with ENFPs?


good call, edited


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I would recommend that you shade 6w5 and 6w7 red across all types ^_^ 

Edit: In all seriousness, I disagree with the 8w9 for ENFJ. Type 8 ENFJ's are rare at best. I feel that there's actually a conflict between FeNi and the controlling/power-seeking tendencies of an 8 - especially as a core. What you might be observing as 8 tendencies in an ENFJ could very well be a disintegrated 2.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Jawz said:


> I would recommend that you shade 6w5 and 6w7 red across all types ^_^


definitely not
- how many ESFJ or ESFP 6w5's do you know
- how many INTP/INTJ 6w7's do you know
etc

6 is fairly common among all types, but both wings of 6 are not common among all types individually


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> definitely not
> - how many ESFJ or ESFP 6w5's do you know
> - how many INTP/INTJ 6w7's do you know
> etc
> ...


I know. That was meant to be a joke. 

So far, based on my observations, I'm not in complete disagreement with many of these --- except the 8w9 and even 9w8 for ENFJ's as common.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

You know, @Swordsman of Mana - I am doing something similar, but based on PerC members 

Also, please explain, how 8w7 and 8w9 are very rare for ENTJ.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

aconite said:


> You know, @Swordsman of Mana - I am doing something similar, but based on PerC members


I though of that, but I think at least half of people are mistyped in one way or another



> Also, please explain, how 8w7 and 8w9 are very rare for ENTJ.


I already have


> Edit: 8w7 and 8w9 should both be red for ENTJ


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Nice chart. Thank you for having more types than 5 as very common for ISTPs. I know I am an ISTP 5, but I think that there are just as many ISTP 9s, and your chart shows that.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice posting SOM. I have a theory why i believe type 6 and ENFP go hand and hand, although i don't care to share that with anyone.:tongue:...i've actually shared it with one person, it makes such perfect sense. Sharing that would open a whole can of worms that i don't want to get involved with, too lazy+lack of motivation. Check out the ENNG list in the ENFP forum, LOLZ that is all


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Nice posting SOM. I have a theory why i believe type 6 and ENFP go hand and hand, although i don't care to share that with anyone.:tongue:...i've actually shared it with one person, it makes such perfect sense. Sharing that would open a whole can of worms that i don't want to get involved with, too lazy+lack of motivation. Check out the ENNG list in the ENFP forum, LOLZ that is all


I can very easily believe that many ENFPs are 6s. I would think many would be 6w7, but even 6w5 fits as well. My INFP brother is 6w5, and it fits him perfectly.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

madhatter said:


> I can very easily believe that many ENFPs are 6s. I would think many would be 6w7, but even 6w5 fits as well. My INFP brother is 6w5, and it fits him perfectly.


I could bend down and kiss your feet for this response. Maybe my theory isn't so bonkers after all. This coming from you just makes it that much sweeter. Thank you, i appreciate your honest feedback


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm missing something and it's killing me!!

Edit: I think I got it now...


----------

